# 01336 - Intermittent Data Bus for Comfort System, 2001.5 Passat



## poverty wagon (May 13, 2011)

Long time lurker, but first time poster.

I just got a VCDS to help fix my AC / Climatronic problem. The outside temperature reading on the climatronic will sometimes read -- C, at which point the AC will not work, and the light for the unit goes a little wonky (won't light up when rest of dash is lit, or will be lit by itself when the rest of the dash is dark). When I do the diagnostic display thing, I notice that the outside temp reading is 99.9 and the vehicle speed read out takes like 15 or 20 seconds to update. When the climatronic is working, the outside temp reading seems to make sense. The climatronic malfunction is about 1/2 the time I'm in the car, and it doesn't seem to follow any pattern.

Also, around the same time that the AC stopped working intermittently, the driver/rear door won't lock/unlock from the key fob or any of the switches, but it works fine when pulling the handle manually. Also, the window on that door goes up and down in fits and starts. When I hit the button, the window "might" go up by a 1/4" and stop. So I have to hit the button a bunch of times to get the window down or all the way up.

What I've done so far:
-pulled up the carpet and looked at the wiring and CCM. Found no moisture inside the box. I found the two splices inside the box where a lot of people have corrosion or broken wires. My connections look very clean and intact (benefits of living in a dry desert climate I suppose). CCM circuit board looks good, no evidence of scorch marks or any corrosion whatsoever.
-looked at the wiring harness going to both rear doors. Found a broken wire on the driver/rear harness, which I fixed with no effect to the underlying problem. The wire I fixed was a heavier gauge brown wire, which I now suspect is a ground. While I had that door panel off, I shorted across the pins in the connector going to the window switch and the window works flawlessly.
-haven't taken off any other door panels, and I haven't taken a close look at the harnesses going to the front doors.

I did an autoscan with the car as is and made a copy. Then I cleared the DTC's and when the VCDS performed another scan, the only code that showed up again was the 01336. 

So, my questions to the powers that be on the forums:
1. Is the a safe way to bypass the climatronic to force the AC compressor to kick on? This would at least get me by for the short term in the 100+ heat that we are now into.
2. What should my next step be? Try a different CCM module?

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Details of the car:
2001.5 Passat GLX, I am the original owner
manual trans
V6, ATQ engine code
only mods:K&N filter, spliced into the wiring for the radio amplifier about 6 years ago to add a subwoofer amp.

Autoscan results, after clearing the orignal DTC's (ignore the milage, I had the instrument panel replace a while back and the shop was unable to roll the milage forward to show the actual milage of about 108k):

Friday,13,May,2011,09:31:38:56162
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWRH63B71P144055 Mileage: 12990km/8071miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 BS
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001 
Coding: 07501
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 75EF1CEE6551
WVWRH63B71P144055 VWZ7Z0A3369434

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-ASR.lbl
Part No: 3B0 614 111 
Component: ABS/ASR 5.3 FRONT D00 
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: D3AB02760B65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0002 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2851059AE263

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW6 04 0004 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3773D6E63FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3061EDFADAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 929 BX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V07 
Coding: 07233
Shop #: WSC 03842 
VCID: 7EFD03C25067
WVWRH63B71P144055 VWZ7Z0A3369434

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F0E1ADFA9A33

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 D
Component: Sitzverstellung 0101 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E5DF382C087

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0001 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3773D6E63FDD

Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS 0001 

Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF 0001 

Part No: Steuerger
Component: t HL antwortet nicht 

Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR 0001 

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 04041
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1E3D2342B027

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

Take a look as the info for the Comfort Control Module:



> Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
> Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
> Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0001
> Coding: 00258
> ...


First thing I notice is it says:

*No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred* 

This means that VCDS tried to get the fault codes, but something didn't go right, we don't know what though. So if you ever see that message, it basically means that we don't know if there are fault codes, please check again. Now I'm willing to bet there are fault codes because of this:

*Part No: Steuerger
Component: t HL antwortet nicht*

Antwortet nicht = not responding You noted that the left rear door had a broken wire, which as you describe does sound like a ground wire. You really should have the factory wiring diagrams (hint, you can get them from Autozone's website). If a door control module is off line, there will be faults in the Comfort Control Module.

While you stated you could roll the window up and down from the left rear door itself, can you operate it with the driver's door switch? I'm guessing not. If your wiring to the left rear door control module is good, then you may have a bad left rear door control module (power window motor). Each door is more or less wired up directly to it's own door power window switch. But the the driver's door power window switch inputs gets send over a CAN Gateway network.

Also, on the HVAC, go into Measuring Block 013 and see what the fields are reading.

Hope this gives you a good starting point. Now to go take a tepid shower (stupid not hot water heater).


----------



## poverty wagon (May 13, 2011)

Jef,

I thank you for your help on this. I consider myself a pretty decent shade tree mechanic, but all of my experience thus far has been on cars that do not have CAN's connecting multiple layers of computers. I am used to the "if it doesn't work, replace the component or fix the wire that is supposed to supply power to it" approach.

I have the Bently manual in paperback and have been pouring over it, but with just over 700 wiring diagrams it's a bit overwhelming. But I have the proper reference material on hand when needed.

On to the specifics.

HVAC (most important to me right now):
On your advice I did the Measuring Block 013 on the HVAC module and it looks like no communications to the CAN gateway or the instrument panel:








I'm not sure what the next step is. I've looked through my manual to try and find where these connections might be, but was unsuccessful.

Driver-rear window:
First a general, if stupid question. Is it possible that the rear door problem is connected to the HVAC problem? I am unsure if the two systems are connected in some way other than gathering data from the CAN.

Some more details on the window function:
When I hold the button (either up or down) from the driver door switch, the window travels intermittenly. Using a stopwatch, it takes an average of 30 seconds to reach full up or full down. I counted between 11 and 19 separate window movements. The pause between movements is just a fraction of a second, and sometimes the pause is 5 to 10 seconds. The amount of distance the window travels with each movement varies between a fraction of an inch to maybe 2 inches. Like I said, this happens when the button is held constantly, throughout the entire time the window is trying to move, not jogging the switch.

When I try to move the rear window from the switch on that door, I get less success. If I simply hold the button, I get one window movement and then nothing. I can get the window to move more if I repeately push the button, but ultimately the window stops moving and further button pushing does nothing. At that point I can go to the driver door switch and finish the movement up or down.

When I had the door panel off and was operating the window successfully, I think I was shorting across pins directly at the regulator motor (it was a while ago so I can't be sure anymore).

Again, I thank you for your time and help.


----------

